# Main diffrence between INTP and ENTP.



## Diarama (Feb 17, 2014)

I've read a lot about these two types lately and every time I do the MBTI test I end up as a ENTP. I've read though, that it's better to read the functions than stare blind at the letters on the test. My english isn't the best and I've not really found a good page that describes the different functions in a good and deep way. 

Could someone please link to a page which describes the diffrent functions in a good way or tell which is the main differences between the INTP and ENTP personality types.


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

the first letter


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Q&A: The Difference Between INTP and ENTP | CelebrityTypes

I hope this helps.


----------



## Diarama (Feb 17, 2014)

Nyanpichu said:


> the first letter


Nothing more?


----------



## Diarama (Feb 17, 2014)

SciVoid said:


> Q&A: The Difference Between INTP and ENTP | CelebrityTypes
> 
> I hope this helps.


Yeah, think it helped a bit at least. It stood that ENTP can be the most introverted extrovert type which I could really see. The introversion/extroversion question has really been one of the biggest questions for me when I thought about it. Still not sure whether I'm ENTP or INTP. I have a really hard time thinking about what I usually do when I read the exampels. You know what I am saying? - Leopold "Butters" Stotch


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

ENTP have Ne-Ti-Fe-Si
INTP have Ti-Ne-Si-Fe


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

personalityjunkie.com is a fantastic resource.

I'm an INTP and my mother and brother are both ENTPs.

I can see the biggest difference when I look into the functions. My brother probably *thinks* he is an INTP, but his Ne seems higher than his Ti and I'm certain his Fe is higher than his Si. Plus there's no way he's the same type as me (though we do have a lot of similarities).

I think ENTPs seem to be more grounded in reality, but INTPs seem to be more serious, despite all these claims about childlike behavior. 

One thing to pay attention to is that the INTP is actually a dominant JUDGER. Our dominant trait is a thinking trait, so we can actually behave very J-like sometimes. There is nothing J-like about my brother or my mother. We are a little more "OCD" about the way we do things and can get stuck in habitual patterns that last much longer than any "pattern" an ENTP may try to get into. I've never seen my mom keep up with anything she said she'd do for very long (diets, social plans, etc). 

At the same time, as Es, ENTPs get out a lot more. I stay at home for the better part of my ideal day. My mom thinks I'm depressed (I'm not depressed at all, but I know I would be if I "got out" more haha). To an INTP, maybe I'm alone in thinking this, but it seems like other people are much more _needy_ (inf Fe). There are some that aren't (other inferior-feels), but generally speaking, although I like to be there for people who need me, I don't feel like I need other people all that often. I operate on my own just fine, and I don't have a lot of energy to spare for too many people at once. My mom doesn't do well on her own. She's also much more centered around trying to make sure she can make other people happy (tert Fe). I used to do that but it wore me down so ever since I've been married I've been more self-centered, honestly. It isn't that I don't like other people. I just _can't_ do that. Another difference is how I am much more interested in reliving things (Si) than the ENTPs I know, who would rather experience something new (dom Ne).

Dom Ne users are also always looking for things to change. They kinda live as though things will change soon, but don't seem to notice when they don't change. An INTP, by comparison, will notice that a plan isn't working and stop much sooner. That doesn't mean that the INTP is more successful, necessarily though. INTPs don't get much done. With Ne as our strongest extroverted function, there is little to drive us forward (not really any Te to demand we accomplish; no Se to inspire us to get moving and experience; very little Fe to make us want to spend time with people). We just sit around and share or suppress our Ne thoughts all day. An ENTP has higher Fe, so their drive to spend time with others is heightened a little bit.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> personalityjunkie.com is a fantastic resource.
> 
> I'm an INTP and my mother and brother are both ENTPs.
> 
> ...


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/390154-type-9-entp-intp-i-would-give-you-penny-not-most-likely-not.html
Please help me too xD
Been looking into this and cant really come to a proper conclusion 
Please and thank you


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

One's a smartass, the other is a troll. :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTPs have some good jokes, ENTPs have more jokes.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

ENTPs love big crowds, flashing lights, loud noises, acting on stage, being heroes and leading teams on quests to Mars just for fun.

INTPs love big crowds, flashing lights, loud noises, acting on stage, being heroes and leading teams on quests to Mars just for fun. _When drunk_.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

INTP vs. ENTP | Prelude Character Analysis


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm an INTP and my SO is an ENTP. I see him as all over the place, he sees me as sorta broody. lol


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I'm an INTP and my mother and brother are both ENTPs.
> 
> My mom doesn't do well on her own. She's also much more centered around trying to make sure she can make other people happy (tert Fe). I used to do that but it wore me down so ever since I've been married I've been more self-centered, honestly. It isn't that I don't like other people. I just _can't_ do that. Another difference is how I am much more interested in reliving things (Si) than the ENTPs I know, who would rather experience something new (dom Ne).


This has helped me to understand my ENTP husband better. Thank you for the helpful post! I honestly was starting to wonder if he might be an INTP as the two can be hard to differentiate at times. Your description helped to solidify that he has tertiary Fe and inferior Si. He's a major people pleaser in a lot of ways, even though he's equally as good at pissing certain people off XD



lookslikeiwin said:


> Dom Ne users are also always looking for things to change. They kinda live as though things will change soon, but don't seem to notice when they don't change. An INTP, by comparison, will notice that a plan isn't working and stop much sooner. That doesn't mean that the INTP is more successful, necessarily though. INTPs don't get much done.


Oh jeez...this explains so much XD He's ALWAYS talking about our situation and trying to encourage me by saying: "Change is the only constant in life. Things will get better." and I'm all: "Uh...you have to actually DO something for that to happen in your favor though. You can't just sit and hope!" He seems so impractical at times, not that I have any room to talk, lol. We're both terrible at bettering our situation. I guess that's just the crux of the INFJ/ENTP duo, the one major snag in how awesome things are otherwise.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

ENTPs are more usually willing to let discrepancies go. Despite the fact that the ENTP personality type seems to be more often displayed as the personality type with the greatest debating skills, I most definitely find myself initiating those debates far more often than the ENTPs I know. 

The conversations I have with my ENTP friend exemplify some differences between Ne dom and Ti dom. Our conversations are generally centered around scientific things or abstract things, because I'm an encyclopedia on most things having to do with those topics, or can usually seem like one on topics I don't know about because of my Ne. He comes up with the topics ( Ne ), then asks what I think about that topic. I immediately see all the inconsistencies with the proposed idea, with the question of "what I think about it" itself, and with my own answers to those questions, leaving me in a loop of sorts. 

So I begin with "well, I can't necessarily tell you what "I think" about that topic, because I do not have enough factors to come to a definitive answer ( ti clarifications ), but ( explains systematic problem with the question itself ). You meant to say ( gives more specific alternative question ). If you asked that I would answer ( gives one side ), but this doesn't mean ( gives other side ).

Then when my ENTP friend has the opportunity to condense the information, ( so, you're saying... ah I get it ), then even though I wasn't done clarifying and specifying and expressing my entire complex view on the idea, he jumps to another seemingly random, but intrinsically related and interesting topic ( what do you think about... )

If I wasn't speaking to an Ne dom, i'd be the one more inclined to switch topics in the method that he does. But when speaking to an Ne dom, I end up taking the backseat as his Ne overpowers mine. INTPs are basically more inclined to specify and go on and on explaining the intrinsics of an interesting topic, while an ENTP is more inclined to switch topics.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

The functions
INTP to me are the smarter ones, cuz they are introverted and therefore dont need to be with people as much


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

HAL said:


> ENTPs love big crowds, flashing lights, loud noises, acting on stage, being heroes and leading teams on quests to Mars just for fun.
> 
> INTPs love big crowds, flashing lights, loud noises, acting on stage, being heroes and leading teams on quests to Mars just for fun. _When drunk_.


I'll do without the flashing lights, big crowds, and acting on stage. I prefer cheesy dystopian neon lights , small groups of bffs , and secretly passing gas and pointing to my SO. The Mars thing though , sign my ass up!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> ENTPs are more usually willing to let discrepancies go. Despite the fact that the ENTP personality type seems to be more often displayed as the personality type with the greatest debating skills, I most definitely find myself initiating those debates far more often than the ENTPs I know.


Repressed Si causes us to not focus so much on the details. Big picture all the way ftw. We also lack the meticulousness INTPs have. Our Ne+Fe gives us the potential to be great debaters, the 'devil's advocate'. Simply because we have a multifaceted approach and can see all viewpoints. Fe gives us the drive to debate like bosses. If you disagree want to debate about it? 



> The conversations I have with my ENTP friend exemplify some differences between Ne dom and Ti dom. Our conversations are generally centered around scientific things or abstract things, because I'm an encyclopedia on most things having to do with those topics, or can usually seem like one on topics I don't know about because of my Ne. He comes up with the topics ( Ne ), then asks what I think about that topic. I immediately see all the inconsistencies with the proposed idea, with the question of "what I think about it" itself, and with my own answers to those questions, leaving me in a loop of sorts.


ENTPs and INTPs use Ne and Ti for different reasons though. Way I see it that INTP utilizes Ne to feed their internal logical system (Ti) to further perfect it. ENTPs use Ti to construct logically consistent systems in order to seek out more possibilities with Ne. For this reason we can seamlessly bounce from topic to topic which can annoy INTPs . My girl is INTP and she can often see holes in some of my ideas because her Ti is working overtime where mine is doing just enough to validate a possibility. Her Ti and Si do a deeper dive than my aux Ti a lone. 



> So I begin with "well, I can't necessarily tell you what "I think" about that topic, because I do not have enough factors to come to a definitive answer ( ti clarifications ), but ( explains systematic problem with the question itself ). You meant to say ( gives more specific alternative question ). If you asked that I would answer ( gives one side ), but this doesn't mean ( gives other side ).


Communication of ideas with an INTP is easy for me. I explain an idea in a logically consistent manner and the INTP can work with that. INTPs seem to be annoyed when we lack meticulousness because we have squashed or repressed Si. INTPs want to churn out a couple ideas that are well refined and baked to perfection. ENTPs want to half bake a dozen. When an INTP adds to their system its a feeling of accomplishment. When an ENTP does , its boredom. The idea is figured out , its used up , have to move on to the next idea. It's the nature of Ne. 


> Then when my ENTP friend has the opportunity to condense the information, ( so, you're saying... ah I get it ), then even though I wasn't done clarifying and specifying and expressing my entire complex view on the idea, he jumps to another seemingly random, but intrinsically related and interesting topic ( what do you think about... )


Yep, lol. Again we lack that meticulousness and precision because our Si is repressed. If something is good we want to explain the gist of it and move on. 



> If I wasn't speaking to an Ne dom, i'd be the one more inclined to switch topics in the method that he does. But when speaking to an Ne dom, I end up taking the backseat as his Ne overpowers mine. INTPs are basically more inclined to specify and go on and on explaining the intrinsics of an interesting topic, while an ENTP is more inclined to switch topics.


Right. Once we figured something out if only the gist of it ( or the big picture explanation without all the details) then it is exhausted , used up, Ne leads the march to find something else to wrap our brains around. This is why ENTPs are also driven to know _everything._ and not everything about something but _everything_ , period.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Kebachi said:


> This has helped me to understand my ENTP husband better. Thank you for the helpful post! I honestly was starting to wonder if he might be an INTP as the two can be hard to differentiate at times. Your description helped to solidify that he has tertiary Fe and inferior Si. He's a major people pleaser in a lot of ways, even though he's equally as good at pissing certain people off XD
> 
> Oh jeez...this explains so much XD He's ALWAYS talking about our situation and trying to encourage me by saying: "Change is the only constant in life. Things will get better." and I'm all: "Uh...you have to actually DO something for that to happen in your favor though. You can't just sit and hope!" He seems so impractical at times, not that I have any room to talk, lol. We're both terrible at bettering our situation. I guess that's just the crux of the INFJ/ENTP duo, the one major snag in how awesome things are otherwise.


XD Yeah my dad is an ISFJ so neither of my parents are all that great at being practical, only my dad doesn't really notice very often  My mom does, but she continues to create these doomed goals by starting plans on a whim with these insane aspirations. Its kind of hilarious, but it makes me feel sorry for her.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

starwars said:


> The functions
> INTP to me are the smarter ones, cuz they are introverted and therefore dont need to be with people as much


MBTI extraverts don't necessarily need to be around people, they just need stimuli from their environment in order to feel energized. I honestly admire extraverts for being more objective in their viewpoints rather than viewing things subjectively like I do. Neither is naturally smarter than the other.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

This is [personally] one of the most accurate threads around in identifying the differences, and the communications between INTPs and ENTPs is a nice bonus.
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/394386-telling-apart-intp-entp.html


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm an intp and my brother is an entp. I am in my head more often and my brother is all over the place (at least in conversation). For the most part we are very similar. We are both very anilitical and like to come up with new ideas. I like to be alone more often than him. I have a better memory than him but he is better with people than me, not to say I'm bad with people.

I can't think of any other ways intps and entps are different right now but there are other ways.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTPs like to be left alone more I guess.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

1yesman9 said:


> ENTPs are more usually willing to let discrepancies go. Despite the fact that the ENTP personality type seems to be more often displayed as the personality type with the greatest debating skills, I most definitely find myself initiating those debates far more often than the ENTPs I know.
> 
> The conversations I have with my ENTP friend exemplify some differences between Ne dom and Ti dom. Our conversations are generally centered around scientific things or abstract things, because I'm an encyclopedia on most things having to do with those topics, or can usually seem like one on topics I don't know about because of my Ne. He comes up with the topics ( Ne ), then asks what I think about that topic. I immediately see all the inconsistencies with the proposed idea, with the question of "what I think about it" itself, and with my own answers to those questions, leaving me in a loop of sorts.
> 
> ...


Yeah being an ENTP basically feels like you are a perpetual student.

Honestly though, most people will just assume INTPs like being left alone more but ENTPs are also known as the most introverted of the E types, and honestly for me I stay home a lot more often than an IRL INTP i know. I just prefer the internet man.


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

*ENTP* would prefer an simple, open-ended question, and use that to generate thousands of complex ways to solve a situation. Simple --> complex

*INTP* would prefer an extremely complicated problem, and focus on that until they break it down into a simple, elegant solution. Complex --> simple

Also, does the person enjoy/dislike attention? (This is different from their social dominance. It's their _enjoyment_ of attention.)

Does the person think out loud? (As an ENTP, I obviously don't air out all of my thoughts out loud, but when I'm dealing with a problem and have the intuition mentally festering a solution, I explain it to someone to clarify my thoughts into coherence.)


----------

